# Jagged Alliance Back in Action Demo



## chbdiablo (1. Februar 2012)

Die Demo ist jetzt verfügbar, allerdings nicht via Steam sondern als direkter Download: Demo Veröffentlicht - Invision Power Board

Bin im Moment am Downloaden und werde später einen kurzen Eindruck schildern.


----------



## Mothman (1. Februar 2012)

Bedankt.

EDIT:
354 MB? Ist das nen Downloader, oder ist die Demo echt so schmal? ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Februar 2012)

Die Demo ist nicht größer, ich versuchs jetzt mal


----------



## Hypertrax99 (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich find sie geil. Bin zwar noch nicht durch, aber macht Bock auf mehr 
Hat zwar noch ein paar Macken mit den Granaten (die manchmal im Boden versinken und nix passiert) aber ansonsten super. Man kann auch schön einstellen wann und ob das Game bei bestimmten Dingen pausieren soll. Also kann ich nur empfehlen als ehemaliger Ja2-Spieler


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Februar 2012)

Meine Erwartungen hat sie ziemlich bestätigt. Ich finde die Demo ziemlich furchtbar, vom Plan&Go Prinzip über die Kamerasteuerung, Portraits und noch einigen anderen Sachen. Meiner Meinung nach hat das Spiel mit Jagged Alliance 2 kaum noch was gemeinsam.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (1. Februar 2012)

Gut, an die Kamerasteuerung muss man sich gewöhnen. Menü ist anders aufgebaut als vorher, aber das war ja irgendwie klar, ist schließlich kein Klon. Wenigstens treffen die Leute besser als beim Online-Spiel.
Was vielleicht noch nervt ist, dass die Leute unfähig sind umeinander rum zu gehen. Wenn 2 vor einem auf dem Weg stehen und der 3te dort lang will, bleibt er bei den beiden stehen ._. Also entweder manuell rum laufen oder die andern weggehen lassen.


----------



## Mothman (1. Februar 2012)

Es tut mir leid das so schreiben zu müssen, aber: Von dem was ich sehen konnte (Tutorial + Demomission) ist das - wie von mir und vielen anderen erwartet - ganz schöner Murks.

Am Anfang dachte ich noch: Ok, die Grafik macht einigermaßen Stimmung, die Synchronstimmen sind ganz gut ... 
aber das Gameplay ist nen Witz. Funktioniert absolut nicht. Das Spiel hätte großartig sein können, wenn sie nur nicht den Rundenmodus gekippt hätten. 

Das Interface und die Portraits sind - wie schon angesprochen - in der Tat auch grausam. 

In der Demo-Mission wurden alle aus meinem Team außer Magic in kurzer Zeit abgeknallt, weil man überhaupt keine Übersicht hatte und alle plötzlich viel zu schnell ging und dann auch noch Befehle nicht ausgeführt wurden. 
Dann hab ich mit Magic im Alleingang ungefähr 20 Gegner abgeknallt, indem ich einfach hinter einer Ecke gehockt habe und einen nach dem anderen im Moorhuhn-Stil erledigt habe. 
Gameplay klappt einfach nicht. Bestätigt genau meine Befürchtungen. Zumindest die Demomission.


----------



## Fraggerick (2. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mit Magic im Alleingang ungefähr 20 Gegner abgeknallt, indem ich einfach hinter einer Ecke gehockt habe und einen nach dem anderen im Moorhuhn-Stil erledigt habe.


 
naja, als ob das in ja2 anderst war 

ich habs grad gespielt, hab fruchtbare 4 stunden für die demo gebraucht! da muss man ja am laufenden band laden ^^

also, wenn man wirklich wirklich konsequent jeder zeit die pause nutzt, und auf die neuen gegebenheiten reagiert find ichs ziemlich cool,.

das kritisierte "man sieht alle gegner immer"... naja, sonnst wäre es zu schwer denk ich mir. die machen die ja ruck zuck fertig, nur wenn man weis, das man den rücken frei hat, hat man chancen.

mir hats überraschenderweise spass bereitet, aber nicht für 50flöcklie... das ist so ein 10euro grabbeltisch spiel, oder meinetwegen auch 15euro.

weis einer, wie ich in den keller komme?

achja, und die sache mit dem "c4 kann man nur an einer stelle legen" stinkt!


----------



## Hypertrax99 (2. Februar 2012)

Hab die Demo durch gespielt und hier mal nen kurzes Fazit meinerseits:

*Was ich toll finde:*
- das Spiel pausiert automatisch bei bestimmten Aktionen (einstellbar)
- die Timeline/Plan-Go find ich toll
- das Spiel ansich, werde aber dennoch den Test abwarten

*Was mich nervt:*
- C4 kann man scheinbar echt nur an bestimmten Positionen legen, was Müll ist, also nix mit Leute sprengen 
- Leute sind zu doof um bei anderen Leute rum zu laufen, ergo sie bleiben stehen
- einige Positionen sind normalerweise sicher, bzw. sollten es sein, sind es aber nicht...also teilweise echt nervig (siehe Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- wenn dich jemand zuerst anschießt bist du schon so gut wie tot, scheinbar ist man beim Treffer kurz benommen, aber leider kann der Gegner erneut schießen, bevor man dazu kommt...wenn er daneben schießt hat man ne Chance aber sonst, beten
- Nahkampf ist in der Demo nicht wirklich machbar, die hören dich einfach -.-
- teilweise muss man der Kamera spielen, damit man Gegner selber zuweisen kann, weil die Bäume oder ähnliches im Weg sind
- Interface und Portraits sind halt anders ^^
- leider nicht alle Tastenbefehle im Überblick
- Quicksave und Quickload wäre hilfreich 
- wenn andere Waffe angelegt wird, ist sie immer leer und man muss nachladen
- Tutorial erklärt leider nicht alles, hat ne weile gedauert bis ich rausgefunden habe, wie man die Leute in eine bestimmt Richtung gucken lassen kann
*
Unterschiede zu Ja2, die man in der Demo erkennen kann:*
- keine Actionpunkte, nicht rundenbasiert
- scheinbar keine Basteleien mehr ala MacGyver? Man findet zwar paar Sachen wie Batterien, leere Spritzen usw, aber war nicht zu gebrauchen
- man kann nicht auf Dächer/über Mauern klettern?
- man sieht sofort alle Gegner
- kein willkürliches legen von C4-Ladungen
- bessere Fähigkeiten nur bei Level-Up?
...


*Allgemeines zur Demo:*
Leider kann man da kein Menü oder ähnliches sehen, wie man Söldner anheuert, ob es wieder solche Waffenlieferungen gibt (aber laut Anleitung scheinbar ja) oder ähnliches. In der Demo kann man nach dem "aufräumen" lediglich beim Zivilist bissle Zeug kaufen und verkaufen.
Am Anfang der Demo sind aber in der Tat 2 Söldner überflüssig, weil die nur Waffen mit kurzer Reichweite haben und sterben bevor die wen sehen, aber im Hauskampf haben die auch paar umgelegt...wenn die später andere Waffen haben, gehts auch mit denen von weitem. Bei genug Erfahrung kann man dann irgendwann 6 Punkte auf diverse Fähigkeiten verteilen. Hab keine kaputten Waffen benutzt, keine Ahnung was dann passiert.
Aso, der Keller bleibt wohl zu...gibts ja kein Symbol das man die Tür öffnen könnte.

Was ich auch nicht wirklich rausfinden konnte ist, ob ein Zielfernrohr die Präzision von Waffen erhöht, bei denen schon 100% Präzision dastehen. Man hätte wenigstens irgend ne Anzeige für die Verbesserung dafür einfügen können.


Das war es erstmal, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Februar 2012)

Bin jetzt mit der Demo fertig, bin auch gleich dazu übergangen mit nur einem Söldner zu spielen, hier seine Statistik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro
- Die Gegner gehen bei einem Gegenangriff organisiert vor
- Wenn die Gegner laufen bzw. die Richtung dabei ändern, wird es wohl erheblich schwieriger diesen zu treffen(kam mir zumindest so vor)
- Alles was dem Söldner angelegt wird, ist an der Spielfigur sichtbar, auch im Portrait.
- Die angelegten Sachen unterscheiden sich auch optisch, z. B. Kevlarhelm mit Nachtsichgerät / nur Helm

Contra
- Die Rückmeldungen sind leicht zu übersehen, z. B. Schuss verfehlt
- Das Pausieren artet zu einem kleinen Reaktionsspiel aus
- Umständliche Bedienung, ohne Shortkeys wäre es nicht zumutbar
- Die aktuelle Aktion des Söldners ist in der Zeitleiste des Plan & Go Systems leicht zu übersehen
- Es fehlt bei der Ansicht von ganz Oben die Übersicht
- Die Optionen im Gameplay wann pausiert werden soll, werden beim Beenden der Demo nicht gespeichert

Das sind zumindest meine Eindrücke aus der Demo.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe die Demo auch gespielt, aber ich komme mit der Steuerung irgendwie nicht klar. Wenn das Spiel pausiert, kann ich mit dem Fadenkreuz auf einen gegner zielen, dann zählt da so eine nummer hoch, was bedeutet die? Wie kann man nach dem pausieren weiter machen, ich hab leider keine Anleitung gefunden. So vom drumherum finde ich es ja ganz nett, aber mit der Steuerung hab ich noch zu kämpfen... bitte gebt mir mal nen paar 'Tipps. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Februar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die Demo auch gespielt, aber ich komme mit der Steuerung irgendwie nicht klar. Wenn das Spiel pausiert, kann ich mit dem Fadenkreuz auf einen gegner zielen, dann zählt da so eine nummer hoch, was bedeutet die? Wie kann man nach dem pausieren weiter machen, ich hab leider keine Anleitung gefunden. So vom drumherum finde ich es ja ganz nett, aber mit der Steuerung hab ich noch zu kämpfen... bitte gebt mir mal nen paar 'Tipps.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



mein tipp: Tutorial 

die zahlen beim klicken sind die anzahl der schüsse. weiter gehts mit der leertaste.


----------



## Mad9000 (5. Februar 2012)

Hmm also für mich ist das spiel nichts.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur zu DOOF dafür.


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> mein tipp: Tutorial
> 
> die zahlen beim klicken sind die anzahl der schüsse. weiter gehts mit der leertaste.



So, nachdem ich mir die Demo noch einmal angesehen habe und die Steuerung endlich verstehe, habe ich mir am Freitag die Vollversion gekauft. Gestern habe ich die erste Mission am Flughafen gespielt und muss sagen, dass es sich IMHO wirklich wieder mal wie ein Jagges Alliance angefühlt hat. Ich finde auch nicht, dass die KI dumm reagiert, jedenfalls bin ich einmal so in die Zange genommen worden, dass ich keine Chance mehr hatte. Auch reagiert die KI auf Granaten realistisch und bleibt nicht einfach stehen. Das alle Gegner schon von Anfang an zu sehen sind und es keinen Nebel des Krieges gibt finde ich nicht schlimm, da sich die Gegner ja in Echtzeit bewegen und nicht wie in den Vorgängern rundenbasiert. Wenn ich mit meinen Söldnern durch das Gebiet streife habe ich ja nicht die ganze Karte im Blick und daher ist es für mich unerheblich ob jetzt ein Gegner irgendwo rumstreunert - ok diese roten Bollen an den Seiten hätte man weglassen können aber den Nebel des Krieges vermisse ich jetzt nicht. Commandos hatte ja z.B. auch keinen Nebel des Krieges und spielt sich in etwa genauso.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Februar 2012)

Cool! Infos aus erster Hand  

Gibt es einen Bobby Rays? Ist die Waffe Auswahl ähnlich  wie im ja2? Gibt es verschiedene munitionstypen?
Halten die gegenstandsbeschreibungen aus der Demo was sie versprechen? 
Ich steh auf die Art und weise der beschreibungstexte der Gegenstände... Ich könnte mich da scheckig lachen ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Februar 2012)

Also hier sind mal die Söldner, die man anheuern kann... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mal der Vergleich zum Jagged Alliance 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Munitionstypen habe ich nur für verschiedene Waffen gefunden, ob es für eine Waffe verschiedene Typen gibt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich noch zu wenig vom Spiel gesehen habe. Werde aber posten wie es ist.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Februar 2012)

cool 

erstellt man sich weider anhand bescheuerter fragen einen alten ego?


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> cool
> 
> erstellt man sich weider anhand bescheuerter fragen einen alten ego?


 
Wurde wie so vieles ersatzlos gestrichen.


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Februar 2012)

@chbdiablo richtig! 

Trotzdem finde ich Jagged Alliance - Back in Action kein schlechtes Remake. Ich habe mal ein Video online gestellt, wo ich Jagged Alliance 2 mit Jagged Alliance Back in Action verglichen habe. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7velypBAOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nachdem ich JA2 gespielt habe - denke ich, dass sich ein runden basiertes Strategie Spiel heute wohl nicht wirklich gut verkaufen würde. Back in Action ist den richtigen Weg gegangen und die Kritikpunkte der KI kann ich in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, vorallem weil ja die KI in Jagged Alliance 2 nicht wirklich anders oder besser war. Schade finde ich, dass man keinen Map Editor beigepackt hat, wie bei Deadly Games oder Unfinished Business.


----------



## GamerMaus (13. Februar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Wurde wie so vieles ersatzlos gestrichen.



mistig 

hab die demo noch nicht gespielt, aber auch noch nichts wirklich gutes über das neue JA gehört :/
vielleicht ring ich mich doch nochmal dazu durch, aber ich glaube ich halte eher an den erinnerungen an JA 2 fest


----------



## Mellsei (13. Februar 2012)

Hab mir nun das Spiel bestellt .. aber irgendwie können sich viel auch nicht entscheiden .. mal soll das Spiel gut sein , einige sagen es sei richtig schlecht und andere wiederum joa auf jedenfall spielbar .. naja egal ich mach mir nun meine eigene Meinung  vllt mach ich noch ein schickes Video dazu


----------



## GamerMaus (15. Februar 2012)

wenn du dir deine meinung gebildet hast kannst du sie ja dann hier kundtun


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Februar 2012)

ich kaufs mir auch, aber erst wenns billiger ist ^^


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Alles in allem ein JA 2 Light. 

JA 2 ohne Runden ist doch blöde. Viel was damals richtig knackig war fehlt.

Die Ansätze sind ja ganz nett, aber da wird mal wieder ein Spiel aus den guten schönen 90er total Casualisiert.

Fehlt nicht lange und ein Commandos (von Commandos 1 spreche ich hier  ) Light kommt demnächst.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Februar 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein JA 2 Light.
> 
> JA 2 ohne Runden ist doch blöde. Viel was damals richtig knackig war fehlt.
> 
> ...



Commandos1 hat alles das, was JABIA auch hat. Wann hast du den JA2 das letzte mal gespielt? Sorry aber wenn ich mir JA2 heute so ansehe, wirkt das ganze doch recht  undynamisch - die Zeit der Rundenstrategiespiele ist nun mal vorbei. Du kannst bei JABIA entweder selber pausieren oder der Computer pausiert für dich, da hast du dann das gleiche Spielgefühl, als würdest du Rundenweise spielen...


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Wieso soll das vorbei sein. Nur weil alle Welt auf schnelle Aktion steht und keine Zeit mehr für echte Strategie hat muss sowas noch lange nicht vorbei sein.
Sicherlich hast du recht wenn du sagst es ist ein Nischenprodukt.

Aber wie du siehst fehlt gerade das bei einem Remake bei einem Game wo genau das der große Erfolg war.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Februar 2012)

Ich denke halt einfach, dass sich die Spielebranche genau wie die Filmbranche weiterentwickelt. Filme die vor 40 Jahren funktioniert haben werden heute auch keine Straßenfeger mehr... 

Also der Soundtrack von JABIA ist im Menü natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber im Spiel selber finde ich ihn sehr gelungen.


----------



## Batze (25. Februar 2012)

Och , also meine alten Filme sind noch immer Straßenfeger.

Und wenn man sieht das alte Games neu aufgenommen werden, sollte man sich mal fragen wieso. Weil sie eben gut waren, aber jetzt vermurkst werden.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV4vHpqrj6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. November 2012)

gibt es die nächsten 5 stunden noch für 7,99 auf steam! ich hab mir meine kopie gerade geholt


----------

